# LOL Scramble December 2018 Comp



## Metallic Silver (Dec 20, 2018)

I quite enjoy making this comp tbh. This comp will open until 1/1/19.

Post your averages and time in comment.
(Whatever you want it to look like as long as i can understand it)

My Comment example:

1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)

Scrambles:

2x2:
1. U2 R' U2 F2 U R' U R' F2
2. R' U' F' R' U2 F U2 F U'
3. R' U' R U F' U F2 R' F'
4. F' R' F' U R' U2 F R2 U'
5. F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U'

3x3:
1. L2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 L' U L' D R U'
2. D' B' L2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 R' B D B U B2 R2 U (i rly hope ur color neutral)
3. B L2 R2 F' D2 U2 F U2 B D B D' B2 D' R' B L x'
4. R U2 L F U' R' F' R U F' L F L' U R' U2 L F2 R F2 L' F R' F2
5. L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 D2

4x4: (Rw = both layers, r = inner layer)
1. R L' B' U Rw Fw' U2 F Uw F' L F' Uw' L' U' Fw B' Uw F' L' F2
2. U2 r2 u U2 r U R r u2 R' U2 u' R U2 u' R' u' R' r u' R r U r' u2
3. r b2 u2 L' U2 L u B' D B u2 B U B' u R U2 R' u' L U2 L' u2 B' U B u' R U' R' u2 F' D F U D2 b2 U2 r U2 r U2 r U2 r
4. D2 Fw' Uw2 F2 U' F R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw D R' Rw' Uw2 Rw'
5. Fw2 U D' Rw' R2 U F Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw D2 F' Uw2 F' Fw R L'

5x5:
1. L Rw' Uw2 R Fw' Bw U' D2 B Rw B Dw2 F2 Dw' Bw' F L' Rw' Dw D2 R2
2. Fw' Rw2 F2 Fw D' U2 Dw' F' D' Lw2 Uw2 F' Rw' R2 B2 Bw2 Uw F2 B2 Dw2 F2
3. Fw' Uw2 B' Bw F' Lw U Lw Fw' D Rw D Uw' U L' Bw Lw
4. B Dw2 F2 Dw' Bw' F L' Rw' Dw D2 R2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Fw D' U2 Dw' F' D'
5. r R b B u' R U R' u d2 B' D2 B u d2 F U' F' u2 R' D R u d B' D B d R' U' R u d' B' D2 B u d2 B D B' u2 d U D B' b' R' r'

6x6:
1. L2 Bw' Dw2 R2 Bw2 F' U' D' 3Uw2 Bw' L' Rw 3Uw' Uw L 3Uw' D R F2 Rw2 L
2. 3Rw' B Dw' Fw2 R2 3Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw' 3Rw L' Bw' D' Dw2 R' F' U2 3Rw Bw'
3. U2 R2 Bw' R2 Lw' Dw' Uw' U2 F' 3Rw Bw2 B' Lw' B2 Dw' L Dw2 Lw2 L B' 3Fw
4. Dw' B' U2 D2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw' Rw Bw F2 U2 Dw2 Fw 3Uw Uw' 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw
5. 3r r 3b b 3u d' B' U' B 3u d' R U' R' 3u' d' B' U' B u2 3u d2 R' U' R 3u' d2 B U B' u' 3u' d2 L D L' u' 3u2 L U L' u2 3u B U B' u2 3u d U D' 3b' b' 3r' r'


7x7:
1. 3Lw2 Rw U Fw' D2 Uw U 3Uw L' 3Bw F Dw2 F Bw' D' Dw' U F' Lw Fw' Lw2 3Fw
2. B Rw' 3Fw 3Bw2 D' Fw Dw D2 Fw' R 3Bw2 Dw2 3Fw2 Lw' B 3Lw 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Dw'
3. R2 Bw2 3Bw Dw2 L 3Fw' Bw F' Dw D2 L 3Fw B 3Uw2 R' Uw D2 3Rw2 F D2 F' Lw
4. R2 3Rw' Bw2 L 3Fw' D' B Bw 3Fw2 3Rw' Uw' D' Lw' 3Fw' Bw R2 D' F2 Rw Bw2
5. 3Dw' Uw' U2 3Fw L2 R Rw2 3Lw Bw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' B' 3Fw' Bw Lw

Pyraminx:
1. R B’ L B L’ R’
2. U L’ U L U’ R U’ R’
3. R U B' L R U' R B L'
4. L R’ L U B U B u’
5. U R' L' R' U' R L R

Skewb:
1. L B R U' B' L' U L'
2. L' B R U' R' B U' R' B L' U'
3. R' L U L B' R' L R B L R'
4. R' L' B R' B U' R' L' U' B L
5. U B L R' L' R L B' U

Megaminx:
1. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

3. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

5. R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

Square-1:
1. (-5,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-5)/ (6,-4)
2. (3,2)/(1,1)/(-3,3)/(-1,-1)/(0,-5)
3. (1,0)/(2,2)/(3,0)/(0,-3)/(4,1)/(3,0)/(-3,0)/(5,-1)/(0,3)/(0,-2)
4. (-5,0)/ (5,-1)/ (-2,1)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/
5. (6,5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (4,-3)/ (-3,0)/

3x3 One-Handed:
1. U' B F2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 F' U' F' U F' R2 U' F2
2. U R2 L U' D F' R2 D' L B' D' F
3. F L U2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R
4. R' D' B2 U2 B2 L F2 L U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U'
5. R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 r' R2 U' R' r U r' U R U r' R U R' U2 R' U'

3x3 Feet:
1. U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' R' B' L' R D
2. L2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 L' F2 D' U R2 F D2 U L2
3. U' R2 U R2 U F2 D' F2 U' F' U' L F' L' F' D F'
4. R2 U R' U R2 Rw' U2 R2 U' R M U' Rw' U2 M2
5. L' F L' F2 R B2 R U2 L B2 L F2 R2 F' L2 D' F R' U2 R'

3BLD:
1. D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B' F L' U2 L' B F' U'
2. L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B' U F' D L2 R2 D' R U' F'
3. R U2 L' U2 R U2 R D2 B2 D2 U L F2 U R F2 U' R
4. U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R2
5. L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F U' B2 U F' R2

4BLD:
1. Fw U2 L Fw Rw' F' L D' U' L2 Fw' F D' Rw R2 D B2 D
2. Rw L2 R Uw2 Fw' L' R Fw2 R' Uw' B' L2 Fw' Uw L2
3. Fw2 D2 R' L U2 L U2 R' Rw F Fw2 L' Uw L' F' L2 R Rw2 U'
4. B' Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw' B Fw' Rw Uw L' Rw' R D' Fw2 D2
5. Rw2 L' F Fw' B U' F' Fw' Uw Fw L' U2 B F U L2 B R2 U' Fw2

5BLD:
1. Dw2 Lw2 Bw' B2 L' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' B' R Rw' Bw' U' Rw Bw' U2 Uw2
2. Fw' Rw L Dw2 F U F Dw2 L2 Uw2 Dw' Rw2 F Bw' D B2 Bw' D' Fw R' Fw'
3. Lw' Rw Bw2 F2 B' Fw L' Lw' Rw2 D Dw Lw' B2 Bw2 R2 B'
4. Uw2 F D' R Dw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw Rw2 D' Fw2 F Bw' Dw D U R Dw D'
5. D2 Uw' Lw' R2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F' Uw2 R Uw Rw D2


MBLD:
1. L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F U' B2 U F' R2
2. U' D L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L F' U D' R U' F2 L F' B'
3. L B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' B U B2 D' L' R D'
4. U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F R2 D F' R2 D' L2 B F2 U'
5. U L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F R F L' R U' R' U'
6. D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B' R B R' U' R' U L B2
7. U D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' B' R B L U R'
8. U F2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U' B2 D2 L U R2 U2
9. F R F' U' R U R' F' U2 L F' L' F U L' U' L F U' F' L F2 R' F
10. R U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
11. U2 F R F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 F R' U' R' F2 R2 F R2 F'
12. U2 R2 U' R r U' R U R U' r' R' U2 R2 r U' R' U2 r U r2 U' R2 U2 R2
13. D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2
14. F2 R' B2 L' U2 L U2 R F2 R U' R2 U B2 R
15. U F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
16. U B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D L' R U2 L R'
17. F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F U' F' D F U F
18. L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B' F R' U2 B F' R2
19. L2 F U R U' R' F U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U
20. R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U'
21. F R F2 U' F R' U R' U'
22. B2 D' B2 D R' U' L' B2 L2 U B' R
23. F2 D' B U2 F' B' U F' R2 D2 R2 U2
24. R2 U R' U R2 Rw' U2 R2 U Rw' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U'
25. R' U2 R U2 L U2 B2 D L' D' B2 U2 L'
26. R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R
27. r' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U' r' F2 r
28. U R B2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' B' U2 R' B2 R' F U2
29. R2 B' U F2 U' B' U D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D B2
30. F R' U D2 F2 L' U' R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D'
31. U R F U2 B' U2 F' R D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R
32. B2 L F2 U2 D' L D' F2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2
33. D2 R' D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D' F' R U2 R' B F' D' U
34. D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2
35. U F R' F' R U2 L' U' L F U' R' F2 L F2 R U F' L' U2 R U R'
36. F L2 R' U2 R L F' D
37. D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2
38. F2 U B U R U2 L2 F D R U' Uw'
39. D L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U B'
40. R' B R' B' D2 B L2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L F' D' U' R F' D Rw2 Uw'
41. D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 D L2 D F' R B' D2 R Rw Uw
42. U2 R D F R L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D B Rw' Uw
43. L' D2 L D F2 U2 R U B R2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 U L2 D Uw'
44. B R' U L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B D2 U L D L F' D' Rw Uw
45. B U2 B2 R U R U F D2 R2 B D2 F R2 U2 B D2 Uw'
46. B' D2 L B2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L' R D' L2 U F' U B' D F' Fw Uw'
47. B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U F2 U F' U' F L R' F' Rw
48. D' L' B' L' U F2 R F2 B2 U2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U B L' B' Rw2 Uw
49. D' F2 R F' L' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B R' B Uw2
50. D2 F D' U L'


FMC (30-minutes):
1. U2 L F' L2 U' L F' R F2 L' U L U2 R' F R U F' L' U2 R'
2. U' R' B' U' F2 R2 D' L2 F' L U2 L
3. L B' R2 F B L' U' R2 B2 U

Special Events:
2BLD:
1. F2 R2 F R F2 U
2. R2 F R F' R2 U F2 U' F
3. R F2 R' U F2 R' F U R F' U'
4. F R' U F' U' R2 F U F2
5. F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U'

2x2OH:
1. U2 R F2 U F' R F R U'
2. R' U R' F U R' U2 R' U2
3. U F' R2 F R2 F R' U' R U'
4. R U2 F2 R' F U F' U R'
5. U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2

2x2Feet:
1. U' F' R' F R2 F' R2 F U2
2. F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U'
3. F U' R U F' R2 F' U' R' U R2
4. U2 R F' U2 R F2 U' F' U'
5. R' F2 R F2 R2 U R' U' F2 U'

8x8:
1. 3l2 4f' F2 D 3d' 3b 4r2 4f r b F' L 3r 3u2 4r' L 3r2 D2 3f l B U' L' U2
2. 4u2 3r2 4u2 U2 4r2 d 3b' l2 U' 4r' D' 3b b2 r D' 4r2 B' 4f' L 3u B 4f2
3. 3b' 3l R2 U2 3u2 f' 3b' 3r2 l L' D d2 3f' B2 4r' 4u 3d2 3l l2 4r u D2 L'


9x9:
1. D' d' 4f2 3r F' L2 F' 3d d' L2 3r' u' f 4d2 3d' L u' 4f' r2 u' R' 3l2 u2
2. 3d' 4b 4d' U' 3f U' B2 R D 3b' 3r 3l' 4l' b2 3d2 L' 4b2 3r2 4d2 3d B2 3d
3. 3u D2 B' l' b' 3d L' D 3u 3f' r' 4u2 b r' L' U 4l' L' l' b' 4r2 f' R 4l'


Kilominx:
1. R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
3. R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
4. R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
5. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

Mirror:
1. L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B L' R U' F' D' U L'
2. R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' R B2 U' R U' L'
3. R2 U' L B2 R' F R B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R
4. B2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U L' R' U L' U' L' D2
5. B' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U B2 L U B' F2 U2

Fisher:
1. L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B L' R U' F' D' U L'
2. R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' R B2 U' R U' L'
3. R2 U' L B2 R' F R B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R
4. B2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U L' R' U L' U' L' D2
5. B' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U B2 L U B' F2 U2

Mastermorphix:
1. L D2 F2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 B L' R U' F' D' U L'
2. R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 U' L U' R B2 U' R U' L'
3. R2 U' L B2 R' F R B2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R
4. B2 L2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U L' R' U L' U' L' D2
5. B' U2 B2 D2 R' F2 R U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U B2 L U B' F2 U2

Master Kilominx:
1. R+ D++ R+ D++ r++ D++ R++ D++ r+ d++ y
r- d- R- D+ R+ D-- r-- D-- r++ d+ y2

2. r-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D+ R-- d+ r+ d+ y'
r++ D+ R- D+ r+ D-- R-- d++ r- D-- y2

3. r+ d- r- d++ r++ D- R++ d++ r- d-- y2'
r+ d+ R++ D- R+ d- r-- D+ R- D-- y
Gigaminx:
1. r++ D-- r+ d++ R++ d++ R++ d-- r+ D- y
r++ d-- r- d-- R-- d+ r++ d++ R+ d-- y

2. r+ d- R-- D++ r++ d- R-- d- r+ D++ y'
R- D+ r++ d++ R-- D++ r+ d+ R- d++ y2'

3. R- d-- r-- d++ R+ D-- r-- D++ R++ D-- y2'
R-- D-- r-- d- R+ D-- r- d++ R++ D++ y'


Master Skewb:
1. R' Uw L B' Lw U' B' L Lw' R' U' R L' Uw Rw L' Rw Lw
2. R' B' Rw' L' B' L' Bw L' B L' R' Uw B' U' Bw' U' Lw U'
3. B' Rw' Uw Rw Bw L' B Uw B' R' L U' Lw Uw L' U'
4. R' L' R U' B' L' U B' R' L R' U' L' U R Lw' U' Bw'
5. Lw B' U L' Rw Bw U' R' L' U Bw R' Uw R' B' L' R'

Master Pyraminx:
1. R' U L B' L U' B' L L' R' U' R L' U R L' r l
2. R' B' R' l' B' L' B L' B L' R' u B' U' B' u' Lw U'
3. B' Rw' Uw Rw Bw L' B Uw B' R' l U' Lw Uw L' u'
4. R' L' R U' B' L' u B' R' L R' U' L' u r Lw' U' Bw'
5. Lw B' U L' Rw Bw U' r' l' u b R' Uw R' B' L' R'

Redi Cube:
1. r F' L f' b' r F L' f B
2. F' f r l' L b f r B' L'
3. L' l r R B F' f' F b' f
4. B r l' f' r b' F l' b' l'
5. B F' f' F b' f B r l' f'

Ivy Cube:
1. L' U' B' U R
2. L' B' U B' R'
3. U' B' L' U R'
4. U B U' B U
5. L' B' L' B' L'

2x2 Mirror:
1. F' U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 F2 R'
2. F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U'
3. R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2
4. U2 F2 U' R F' U R' F' R2
5. R F' R F' U' R U2 F2 R' U

Speed FMC:
1. U2 L F U' R' F R F' U' R' F' R U2 L' U' L' U2 R U' L U2 R'


Speed FMC: Set up papers, cubes, the scramble, pencils, your tools, and then start your timer. As you start the timer, you will write your solutions down on your paper. Once you’re happy with your written solution, you can stop the timer. You can go over an hour, however, whoever has the fastest time and a lower move count will be ranked higher. (Yes, I have the formula to rank you guys with this event.)

Speed Integration:






Have fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2018)

2x2x2: 7.78, 5.60, 5.63, 6.09, 5.46 = 5.77
Much better than average for me, but still pretty pathetic - I just can't see ahead on 2x2x2, and I turn so slow.

Square-1: 22.25, 31.87, 22.50, 28.77, 38.87 = 27.71
Total fail. The second one was ridiculous - should have been sub-10 but I got confused.

Speed FMC: 30 moves, 2:09.54
I went for speed; was terribly disappointed when the PLL came out so bad. Oh well.


Spoiler



U L' U L B' U2 B F R' F' R2 B2 L' B' L B' R' B F U2 B' F' R' U L' U2 R U' L U2


----------



## Billabob (Dec 20, 2018)

I love this idea. Being able to deal with extreme luck is an important skill that not many people have the opportunity to hone.

Usually I'm ~8 on 2x2 and ~18 on 3x3 so my times will be slower than most of the other people who reply



Spoiler: Times



2x2 - 4.77

1. 5.634
2. 5.534
3. 4.934
4. 3.851
5. 3.434

3x3 - 11.44

1. 13.736
2. 10.352
3. 8.268
4. 10.249
5. 16.919

Pyraminx - 5.44

1. 4.234
2. 5.185
3. 6.918
4. 9.652
5. 3.184


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 20, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Square-1: 22.25, 31.87, 22.50, DNF??? (*I don't understand how to apply the scramble!!!), *38.87 = 31.08
> Total fail. The second one was ridiculous - should have been sub-10 but I got confused. You really need to look at that fourth scramble, though.
> 
> Speed FMC: 30 moves, 2:09.54
> ...


oh dang, I see the problem, thanks for telling me
You can redo your fourth one (considering E1). Just use cstimer to type in the results to give you the average. (Yes, I changed the fourth scramble)


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Speed FMC:
1. U2 L F U' R' F R F' U' R' F' R U2 L' U' L' U2 R U' L U2 R'

23.83 seconds 

U2 B' U2 B
U' L' U' L
U' F' U' F
R U R' U' R' F R F'

20 moves 

2 minutes more :

U2 L F' L2 B L2 B' U2 F 

9 moves


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 20, 2018)

NykoCuber1 said:


> Speed FMC:
> 1. U2 L F U' R' F R F' U' R' F' R U2 L' U' L' U2 R U' L U2 R'
> 
> 23.83 seconds
> ...



Did you finish writing your solution before you stopped the timer?

your 9 move didn't work for me but your 20 move did


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2018)

His 9 move should have been:
U2 L F' L2 B *L* B' U2 F

But I assume the 20-mover is the one that counts.

If you did write the solution in that time, congratulations - I'm nowhere near that fast. (It didn't help for me having that ridiculously long PLL to write.) And I fear DNFs; I had to check it before I stopped the timer.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2018)

Speed Integration: 25.32 seconds


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 22, 2018)

2x2: 3.47 // (5.42), 3.58, 3.13, (3.08), 3.69

3x3: 9.61 // (15.83), 8.36, 8.74, (7.78), 11.72

3x3OH: 17.29 // (12.27), 17.54, 17.12, 17.20, (20.92)


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 22, 2018)

3x3 - 11.32 , (9.83) , 13.06 , 13.05 , (14.12)
3x3 Ao5 - *12.48*

3x3 OH - (21.40) , 36.21 , 29.78 , 25.24 , (39.85)
3x3 Ao5 - *30.41*

3x3 BLD - (DNF) , 2:49.15 , DNF , (34.18) , DNF
3x3 BLD Ao5 - *DNF*

3x3 MBLD - *2/3 *(7:16.32)

FMC Mo3 - *33 moves*
1) U' R B' R2 B L U R' U R U' R' U' R F' L F R' F' L' F R B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 F B U - *33 moves*
2) F2 U D2 L' D L B2 L B D' B' L2 D' L D L F L' F' D L F' D' L' D F D' F' L F L2 - *31 moves*
3) L F' L' B2 U' L' B2 L F' U' F U2 F' U F2 R2 B' R' F' B L F U F' U' L2 U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R - *35 moves*

SpeedFMC - *19 moves (3:44.11)*
U2 L F' L' F L' B L B' F' U2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2

Went for speed during 3BLD, didn't go pretty well, with 3 DNFs out of 5 solves. So I decided to go safe for MBLD, and the result turns out to be better.



Spoiler



Explanation for FMC:
1) U' R B' R2 B L // F2L-1
U R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L
F' L F R' F' L' F R // OLL
B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 F B U // PLL

2) F2 U // 2x2x2
D2 L' D L B2 // 2x2x3
L B D' B' L2 D' L D L F L' F' // F2L-1
D L F' D' L' D F D' F' L F L2 // F2L + OLL + PLL Skip

3) L F' L' // 2x2x2
B2 U' L' B2 L // 2x2x3
F' U' F U2 F' U F2 R2 B' R' F' B // F2L
L F U F' U' L2 U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L R // OLL + PLL

SpeedFMC
U2 L F' L' F L' B L B' // F2L-1
F' U2 L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F2 // F2L + OLL Skip + PLL


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 22, 2018)

i'll update this as I do things!
ok 3x3!
1) 11.85, I use roux so this was just an average time
2) 8.13, had to use CFOP on this one lol
3) 5.36, lololol ROUX ftw... but kinda slow for what it was
4) 7.44, ok pretty gud
5) 8.41, pauses pauses pauses
Average) 7.99 first sub 9 average (but it doesnt count lol)
Sq-1)
1) 9.34
2) 2.86... wut
3) 4.72
4) 9.04
5) 16.24
average) 7.7


----------



## Sean Hartman (Dec 25, 2018)

speed integration: 10.155 lol haven't done math in a few weeks I was so dumb this is really easy.
2x2:
1. 10.41 (absolute fail)
2. 1.97
3.1.82(lol forgot the eg-1)
4. 1.40 (with a U3')
5. 1.10
average: 1.73

2bld:
1. 16.94+2=18.94
2. 24.16+2=26.16
3. 1.78+2=3.78
4. 3.56+2=5.56
5. 2.90+2=4.90
average: 9.21

3x3:
1. 9.08
2. 6.05
3. 4.91(when you aren't good at roux but you do coll and skip eo and just double edge insert into h perm)
4. 3.96 (what the heck is this)
5. 6.13
average: 5.70

4x4:
1. 37.81 (when I avg 34 on regular 4x4)
2. 30.35
3. 21.75 OLL Parity, just did yau because I think 1 or two edges were done and the other 1 or 2 were easy to do without affecting centers
4. 36.61
5. 36.58
average: 34.51 not even sub my avg in speedsolving weekly this past week

2x2 oh:
1. 4.62
2. 4.35
3. 2.51
4. 4.57
5. 3.44
average: 4.12


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 25, 2018)

Square-1: 5.44
1. 6.23
2. 2.59
3. 3.23
4. 6.87
5. 12.53

Need to practise Sq1Pll more


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 30, 2018)

2x2 
1. (2.39) 
2. 1.91 
3. 1.31 
4. 1.70 
5. (1.08) 

1.64 Ao5. Not stackmat sorry 

3x3
1. 13.32 
2. 9.24 
3. 9.70 
4. (8.00) 
5. (14.22)

10.75 Ao5


----------



## Fred Lang (Dec 31, 2018)

2x2: 
1. 4.94
2. (5.09)
3. 4.98
4. (3.52)
5. 3.98
Average: 4.63

3x3:
1. 10.42
2. 7.95
3. (6.61)
4. 17.01 (wrong PLL)
5. (17.94) counting 17!!!
Average: 11.79

4x4:
1. 49.99
2. 56.46
3. (48.60)
4. (1:13.69)
5. 54.48
Average: 53.64

Pyraminx:
1. 3.39
2. (2.98)
3. (12.13)
4. 7.80
5. 4.90
Average: 5.36

Skewb:
1. 6.59
2. 7.33
3. (4.99)
4. 8.71
5. (9.10)
Average: 7.54

Square-1:
1. 16.79
2. (11.26)
3. 24.68
4. 24.20
5. (47.69)
Average: 21.89

3x3 One-handed:
1. 29.79
2. (36.04)
3. (25.78)
4. 26.45
5. 28.25
Average: 28.16

2BLD:
1. (DNF) (32.17)
2. 39.46
3. 36.77
4. DNF (22.35)
5. (11.16)
Average: DNF

2x2OH:
1. 16.12
2. 18.48
3. 12.27
4. (24.24)
5. (5.43)
Average: 15.62

Ivy Cube:
1. (11.40)
2. 14.44
3. 29.67
4. 28.17
5. (39.12)
Average: 24.09

Speed FMC:
1. 33 moves, 4:19.80
U L' U L B' U2 B F R' F' R2 B2 L' B' L B' R' L2 U L' U L' U' L U' L2 U' D L' U L U D'


----------



## Andreas Lambropoulos (Jan 1, 2019)

2x2x2: 
1. 2.623
2. 2.601
3. 2.871
4. 1.77
5. 1.484
Average: 2.331

3x3x3:
1. 8.851
2. 6.416 (Sub pb single lol)
3. 6.725
4. 15.817
5. 10.047
Average: 8.541

Square-1:
1. 15.456
2. 4.033 lmao
3. 7.245
4. 19.063
5. 25.766
Average: 13.921

3x3 OH: (Worse than avg lol)
1. 12.7
2. 18.196
3. 16.701
4. 14.071
5. 18.141
Average: 16.304

2x2 BLD:
1. (31.539) DNF
2. 36.162
3. 3.501
4. 8.129
5. 8.65+
Average: 17.647

2x2 OH:
1. 4.718
2. 6.529
3. 2.418
4. 3.649
5. 4.336
Average: 4.234

Redi Cube:
1. 11.445
2. 8.873
3. 7.691
4. 9.137
5. 12.466
Average: 9.818

Lol this is fun


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 2, 2019)

2x2:
#1 1.64 Duncan Bannon
#2 1.73 Sean Hartman
#3 2.33 Andreas Lambropoulos
#4 3.47 Metallic Silver
#5 4.63 Fred Lang
#6 4.77 Billabob
#7 5.77 Mike Hughey

3x3:
#1 5.70 Sean Hartman
#2 7.99 TipsterTrickster
#3 8.54 Andreas Lambropoulos
#4 9.61 Metallic Silver
#5 10.75 Duncan Bannon
#6 11.44 Billabob
#7 11.79 Fred Lang
#8 12.48 MathNoobz

4x4:
#1 34.51 Sean Hartman
#2 53.64 Fred Lang

3x3OH:
#1 16.30 Andreas Lambropoulos
#2 17.29 Metallic Silver
#3 28.16 Fred Lang
#4 30.41 MathNoobz

Square-1:
#1 5.44 Thom S
#2 7.70 TipsterTrickster
#3 13.92 Andreas Lambropoulos
#4 21.89 Fred Lang
#5 27.71 Mike Hughey

Pyraminx:
#1 5.36 Fred Lang
#2 5.44 Billabob

2x2OH:
#1 4.12 Sean Hartman
#2 4.23 Andreas Lambropoulos
#3 15.62 Fred Lang

2BLD:
#1 9.21 Sean Hartman
#2 17.65 Andreas Lambropoulos
#3 DNF Fred Lang

3BLD:
#1 DNF MathNoobz

Redi Cube:
#1 9.82 Andreas Lambropoulos

Ivy Cube:
#1 24.09 Fred Lang

Skewb:
#1 7.54 Fred Lang

FMC:
#1 33 MathNoobz

MBLD:
#1 2/3 MathNoobz

Speed Integration:
#1 10.16 Sean Hartman
#2 25.32 Metallic Silver

Speed FMC:
#1 77.2517 NykoCuber1
#2 25.7320 Mike Hughey
#3 23.4847 MathNoobz
#4 11.6640 Fred Lang

Noice job yall!

Thank you guys for participating!


----------

